# how many liquids are in a car?



## tsaw

As we drive down the highway in our wonderful
vehicles.. does anyone know what all the different liquids are that are in most cars?
I count NINE fluids..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

did you count turn signal fluid?





lesse, oil, trans fluid, power steering fluid (maybe), coolant, washer fluid, brake fluid...

now if your car is AWD theres a whole differnt basket thre, because you may have angle gear oil, chain drive fluid...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Let's see...

antifreeze
engine oil
power steering fluid
brake fluid
winsheild washer fluid
tranny oil
rear end gear oil
gasoline/deisel

what am I missing?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh yah.....flux capacitor fluid


----------



## tsaw

_muffler bearing grease ? _


----------



## tsaw

Battery acid.



groomerguyNWO said:


> Let's see...
> 
> antifreeze
> engine oil
> power steering fluid
> brake fluid
> winsheild washer fluid
> tranny oil
> rear end gear oil
> gasoline/deisel
> 
> what am I missing?


----------



## Cowboy

groomerguyNWO said:


> Let's see...
> 
> antifreeze
> engine oil
> power steering fluid
> brake fluid
> winsheild washer fluid
> tranny oil
> rear end gear oil
> gasoline/deisel
> 
> what am I missing?


 
Battery water/acid & of coarse beer . But I dont drive on the roads .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

ok...missed that one


----------



## thcri RIP

Water??


----------



## tsaw

Ten.. There are TEN no one mentioned the tenth.


----------



## thcri RIP

tsaw said:


> Ten.. There are TEN no one mentioned the tenth.




Which one is the tenth??


----------



## tsaw

thcri said:


> Water??



Water as in antifreeze?
Good point!

Now there are 11


----------



## tsaw

Water mixed in with the antifreeze is the tenth.
Good job, never thought of that.


----------



## tsaw

11th ? There is one more.


----------



## Cowboy

Used to be R12 ,now R134 I beleive for the ac .


----------



## tsaw

That's what I had in mind CB.


----------



## tsaw

There has to be one more for a even dozen!


----------



## RobsanX

Shock absorbers have fluid in them.


----------



## tsaw

I think we have a dozen

"Fluid  friction, for example the flow of fluid through a narrow orifice (hydraulics), constitute the vast majority of  automotive shock absorbers. An advantage of this type is that using  special internal valving the absorber may be made relatively soft to  compression (allowing a soft response to a bump) and relatively stiff to  extension, controlling "rebound", which is the vehicle response to  energy stored in the springs; similarly, a series of valves controlled  by springs can change the degree of stiffness according to the velocity  of the impact or rebound


----------



## kermit2

Tires have air/nitrogen.
Nitrogen is a gas, air is a fluid. Gasoline is a fluid also, but who needs it


----------



## thcri RIP

RobsanX said:


> Shock absorbers have fluid in them.



Got's to give you credit for that one.


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> Used to be R12 ,now R134 I beleive for the ac .



Got to give you credit for that one also.


----------



## tsaw

So we have made and answered a trivia question.
"How many fluids does a vehicle have?" 
12 

Until further additions - case closed.


----------



## Spiffy1

Considering bulbs are filled with an inert gas "blinker fluid" could exist in the litteral context of this thread! 

Wheel bearing grease been mentioned?

Stretching even further, I imagine a few around here have a hotrod with NOS.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A little twist to this......

Who's driving the vehicle?  If any one is is the vehicle, that adds a whole bunch more liquids.  Blood, water, urine etc....


----------



## fogtender

You also have fluids in a lessor amount in the ingnition coils, struts for those cars that have a rear hatch or on hoods, beer in the back seat, windsheild waster fluid (that may have been used), gas was said, but some have diesel, then some diesels have an oil in the injector pump, but some are from the engine oil pumped into them as well as diesel. Grease in the ball and U-Joints, CV joints have a light grease in them. All the sealed bearing like wheel bearings and the like have a different grease... 

Oh yeah, and when ever I have had gals in the truck for a trip, they are full of fluids that need to be drained every time I get a good pace going...


----------



## pirate_girl

Let me see, gasoline and oil.
Oh.. and my bottle of Evian.
Did I miss something?


----------



## Gatorboy

Urine and blood -- the driver is in the car, correct?


----------



## waybomb

Soft top hydraulic fluid
Self leveling hydraulic fluid
transfer case lube
Liquid crystal displays
headlight washer concentrate
oil in engine mounts
supercharger gear lube
refrigerant oil
intercooler fluid
hydraulic clutch fluid


----------



## tsaw

The idea of counting the driver is not in the spirit of the question. It could go on forever. IE: the driver has mercury/alcohol in his blood etc. Also what is in the trunk doesn't count. 
So if we count only what liquids are in a vehicle, to make it work, we have this (incomplete) list:
Gasoline
Diesel fuel 
Mineral Oil
Synthetic oil
Auto transmission fluid
power steering fluid
battery acid
wind shield wash/headlite
radiator fluid
water mixed in with the coolant
freon
brake fluid
gear oil
shock absorber/rear hatch fluid
Liquid crystal displays
hydraulic clutch fluid


----------



## tsaw

PS.. grease is not a liquid - until it melts.


----------



## Spiffy1

http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/1311077

Not very technical, but, I do believe, counts here.


----------



## nixon

How about DEF ? diesel exhaust fluid .


----------



## fogtender

Well muffler bearing grease turns liquid after it heats up!


----------



## muleman RIP

Urine in the milk jug for the long rides!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

gas i will buy off on just call it fuel that way you cover gas and diesel  water is both mixed with ethylinglycol for coolant  and acid for battery electrolite the fluid in shocks is oil oil is in your crank case power steering transmission differetial shocks and your a/c compressor but the r134-a is a gas at atmispheric pressure not a liquid as is lng or lpg i don't think you can count them one fluid you might have missed is the viscus fluid in the fan clutch of some cars .


----------



## Cowboy

dds said:


> gas i will buy off on just call it fuel that way you cover gas and diesel water is both mixed with ethylinglycol for coolant and acid for battery electrolite the fluid in shocks is oil oil is in your crank case power steering transmission differetial shocks and your a/c compressor but the r134-a is a gas at atmispheric pressure not a liquid as is lng or lpg i don't think you can count them one fluid you might have missed is the viscus fluid in the fan clutch of some cars .


 

 I beg to differ dds , Aint sure about r134 but r12 is liquid , But I will agree its a gas to shoot it with an ar15


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Cowboy said:


> I beg to differ dds , Aint sure about r134 but r12 is liquid , But I will agree its a gas to shoot it with an ar15


 I'm going to agree to dissagree let some lawyer sort it out yes half the system in your car as in storage r-12 and 134a are in a liquid form under pressure now crack a line and the liquid rapidly expands in to a gas in your car the gas is compressed and cooled to turn it into a liquid in the high pressure side  and it goes in to the evaporator there is a nozzel or restriction in the line holding the excess pressure and bleading off enough pressure that the liquid expands in to a vapor causing a cooling effectthan the gas is routed back into the compressor and re compressed and liquified again. so what would you call it a liquid in it's stored state ot a gass in its natural state. Ha bet you all didn't know that some one in the arctic kenw any thing about a/c.


----------



## Cowboy

dds said:


> I'm going to agree to dissagree let some lawyer sort it out yes half the system in your car as in storage r-12 and 134a are in a liquid form under pressure now crack a line and the liquid rapidly expands in to a gas in your car the gas is compressed and cooled to turn it into a liquid in the high pressure side and it goes in to the evaporator there is a nozzel or restriction in the line holding the excess pressure and bleading off enough pressure that the liquid expands in to a vapor causing a cooling effectthan the gas is routed back into the compressor and re compressed and liquified again. so what would you call it a liquid in it's stored state ot a gass in its natural state. Ha bet you all didn't know that some one in the arctic kenw any thing about a/c.


 

  Touche dds  , I knew you were right as far as in the vehicles system , I used to charge my own ac thats how I know theres liquid in the can  . BTW I have never shot any cans of the r12 as that would probablly put me on Al Gores watchlist 

 I have a brother that lives in Skagway which I,m sure most of you would consider that being the tropics compared to what your used to . He lives right across from the little airport & allways telling me how miserablly cold & nasty it is there , Knowing theres 3 live webcams & I can see in real time what the actuall weather is as well as I can see what its doing . He still likes to pull my leg  . 

  I follow Ya,lls threads in the snocat sections & thats how I know what Extreme cold weather is really like


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, if the car is rusty's, then there bound to be a bottle of beer or two kicking around in there somewhere.


----------



## waybomb

muleman said:


> Urine in the milk jug for the long rides!




Ah, that brings up another one. Bluetech diesels need Urea to run. And there is a sensor that can sense if the urea added is refined urea or plain old pizz.

Add Urea to the list.


----------

